# Naniwa Snow White



## Benuser (Jun 12, 2014)

Expecting one of these days a Naniwa Snow White. Anyone has used it?


----------



## XooMG (Jun 12, 2014)

I wonder who started the habit of translating "Pure White" &#32020;&#30333; to "Snow White".


----------



## andur (Jun 17, 2014)

My Naniwa 10000 is in the mail, hopefully here in the next few days! I've read good things about these! It's the most expensive stone in my lineup, hopefully it will be a good one. I got it to try to make a good final polish to the kasumi blades and also to hone my razors. I'm not sure 10k will be fine enough as a last polisher for razors but the coticule stones I've been using don't seem too fine and they make a good job at sharpening so I guess I'll try the 10k too.


----------



## Ruso (Jun 17, 2014)

andur said:


> My Naniwa 10000 is in the mail, hopefully here in the next few days! I've read good things about these! It's the most expensive stone in my lineup, hopefully it will be a good one. I got it to try to make a good final polish to the kasumi blades and also to hone my razors. I'm not sure 10k will be fine enough as a last polisher for razors but the coticule stones I've been using don't seem too fine and they make a good job at sharpening so I guess I'll try the 10k too.


Naniwa SS or Naniwa Chosera? I have 10000 SS and it give nice mirror-like polish, also I like that it's not very soft one.
BTW none of them are "Snow White", If I am not mistaken Naniwa Snow White ("Jyunpaku") is graded 8K.


----------



## Benuser (Jun 17, 2014)

Ruso said:


> BTW none of them are "Snow White", If I am not mistaken Naniwa Snow White ("Jyunpaku") is graded 8K.


Exactly.


----------



## andur (Jun 17, 2014)

The one I got is the Super Stone 10000, I think it's green? How's the kasumi on that? If it's not too soft it might also polish the softer steel?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 17, 2014)

no kasumi from that one... just a bright mirror polish


----------



## andur (Jun 17, 2014)

Bummer!


----------



## DSChief (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd recommend using it as a splash n go only, mine started showing hair line cracks after 4 or 5 months of use. pics are posted in an earlier thread.


----------



## dough (Jun 17, 2014)

yes definitely quick soak or slash and go.
years ago this stone was all the rage. I enjoyed mine til I got a 10k finishing stone and jumping from 6k that can use mud to get to the 8k range seemed silly to use the 8k before the 10k.


----------



## Benuser (Jun 19, 2014)

Got it yesterday. Have used it so far only for light stropping and deburring, which I normally do with a Chosera 5k, after full sharpening on a Chosera 2k. Deburring was very fast and curiously, I got on different steels a very aggressive edge. I guess the 5k still left some stuff.


----------



## Benuser (Jun 19, 2014)

Probably rounded the edge a bit while deburring on the 5k, and this has been corrected by the stropping on the 8k.


----------



## andur (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll get my SS 10k today!


----------



## XooMG (Jun 20, 2014)

I quite like the Pure White stone. I haven't used it successfully for polishing wide bevels, but it seems to do a good job on edges. The stone works really well with a light slurry in my opinion, though final stropping strokes are usually on just water.


----------



## andur (Jun 21, 2014)

I pried my stone off the plastic stone holder. Didn't like how slippery the feet were and I like my stone holders more. It's stuck onto the plastic holder with four dots of contact cement which can be pulled apart by force (just don't break the stone in half) or the glue can be softened with heat. I guess heat is the better option.


----------



## Benuser (Jul 8, 2014)

About the Snow White, I can add that it allows very easy cutting of a microbevel, and the resulting edge has much more bite than with a Chosera 5k.


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 10, 2014)

I have the SS 12k, at least that's what the sticker on it said. It's a great stone, I have no complaints, it's my mirror polish finisher. I permasoak it and I have no problems.


----------

